# Info and cost frustrations



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sill learning after 8 years in PH. both working and living. It seems to me after all these years that the seller/business is totally unprepared to advertise/give their price until you have a one on one or spend hours extracting the info that you are looking for on the telephone, good luck with that. Cost is not generally advertised in th PH. market totally unlike western norms including haggling with local trades, concrete prices, window prices let alone the sudden 200 Peso charge for transferring PHP to PHP as we have done for years with no charge and our bank here in PH blaming an intermediary and not their fault, go figure? No the case according to my bank and in kinder words they are taking the piss,,,,, Said to Ben I wonder what pocket that ended up in? The astute man on the ground? His turn is coming.

Perhaps I am a tight *rse but my dearly departed father, 20 plus years ago always told me that "if you look after your cents (pennies) the dollars will look after themselve"s and then some I have found.
it seems to me that corporate and lower businesses are afraid to compete internationally and only focus on the fool that walks into their establishment green.
Sometimes/mosttimes cheaper to import and pay the duty and taxes compared to the local offerings.

Am I black banned? For telling it as it is? Only my observation but PH. needs to meld with the 21st century and the ease of doing the same,
OMB. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve what exactly happened if you don't mind me asking? What did you purchase and what did it end up costing you? Because without knowing it's hard to form a response. 

But back to your point for sure it's always a hassle to get the exact price, I've ended up using Lazada and other online spots COD just so I have a peace of mind, I won't use my card though at this time unless it's a larger ticket item.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I order stuff from Lazada and Shopee that cost 90 pesos and I end up paying 65 pesos in shipping and tipping the ninjavan rider 20 pesos. Doubled the price. I don't give a rat's azz what my wife or others think. lol

It saves me the hassle of dealing with locals.:spit:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I order stuff from Lazada and Shopee that cost 90 pesos and I end up paying 65 pesos in shipping and tipping the ninjavan rider 20 pesos. Doubled the price. I don't give a rat's azz what my wife or others think. lol
> 
> It saves me the hassle of dealing with locals.:spit:


It's getting so bad in my area to find shaving cream, affordable shaving cream that I might start ordering it online also, a small bottle of shaving cream I think it's 175 grams runs 200 pesos, I used to get shaving cream in a much larger can for 66 pesos so I'm going to start ordering online, they have some larger cans and I can get a deal on order 3.

Hard to find or nearly impossible to find items such as Tee Tree Oil, I'll have to also order online so it saves me the hassle of long distance travel, this could apply to many items that we need because the costs of transportation would be much higher.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve what exactly happened if you don't mind me asking? What did you purchase and what did it end up costing you? Because without knowing it's hard to form a response.
> 
> But back to your point for sure it's always a hassle to get the exact price, I've ended up using Lazada and other online spots COD just so I have a peace of mind, I won't use my card though at this time unless it's a larger ticket item.


let me think about that Mark, so many things and as we say? Welcome,,,,, I think todays gripe is the bank taking 200 pesos, denying they took that and then blamed an intermediary or any one else they could foist the blame on, same same but different as we say in Thailand. BDO have run their race and appears time to find another bank. frustrating to say the least.
All good Mark just the normal p*ss off with the local mentality, ha, I do see that in Ben also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Banking Fee's*



bigpearl said:


> let me think about that Mark, so many things and as we say? Welcome,,,,, I think todays gripe is the bank taking 200 pesos, denying they took that and then blamed an intermediary or any one else they could foist the blame on, same same but different as we say in Thailand. BDO have run their race and appears time to find another bank. frustrating to say the least.
> All good Mark just the normal p*ss off with the local mentality, ha, I do see that in Ben also.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


My bank, PNB charges 200 pesos to deposit my US check into my dollar account and I've thought about eventually going to a pension account and direct deposit but they told me the charge or fee's for direct deposit will be $5 USD.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A-----Maybe I will open an online store just to supply things to you guys. hahhahaha I agree when I was there I paid like $4 for shaving cream that I can buy in the USA for about $2. It made me want to grow a beard. hahahhahaha

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> My bank, PNB charges 200 pesos to deposit my US check into my dollar account and I've thought about eventually going to a pension account and direct deposit but they told me the charge or fee's for direct deposit will be $5 USD.


Mark I have been sending pesos there for years, not only to our accounts but also mum and dads account there annually and never any fees until the other day and no one can explain why, where, how. 
I suppose it's the principle. Ben spoke to a teller who fobbed him off, he retuned after making an appointment with the manager who also could not help and blamed some body in the ether.
Normally we transfer PHP 100K, no charges, this time 300K and bang.
Perhaps yes if we sent Aussie dollars or deposited a cheque I could understand a fee, we pay the conversion fee in Oz and send clean Pesos.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We constantly have the same problem, item in supermarkets price not marked or not applicable to items on the shelves. We are trying to buy a garage door, we've talking 100k and we are constantly chasing, even for a solid price. Doing any business here it like pulling teeth. And the number of times we have been in store making a choice, even on big ticket items to find no stock, why display it if you can't sell it aaarrgh.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We constantly have the same problem, item in supermarkets price not marked or not applicable to items on the shelves. We are trying to buy a garage door, we've talking 100k and we are constantly chasing, even for a solid price. Doing any business here it like pulling teeth. And the number of times we have been in store making a choice, even on big ticket items to find no stock, why display it if you can't sell it aaarrgh.


LOL, yep hear you loud and clear but we have to play the game it seems. Last year we went to buy some curtain rods and fittings in one of the big chain hardware stores (no names) and they had plenty of 19mm chrome steel rods but no 25mm rods, my preference, ok the 19mm will do, go to the C/P fittings and not one 19mm fitting but hundreds of 25mm fittings, surprised yes but learning. (Who is in charge of stock control/ordering?)

As for Garage doors? Are you talking roller doors (roll up doors in PH) or panel lift doors?
I to have researched for a looooong time to find a quality product that will withstand salt air, my neighbour across the road has one (Galvanised which he painted) as he said the stainless steel version was 3 times the price, PHP 150K from memory.
We are looking at 8 to 9 of these "remote control roll up doors" for protection against the west sun and potential typhoons facing the ocean.

If you have any joy Gary with regards to these doors please drop me a msg with your gained knowledge.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I totally agree with "big pearl" To me this is in the 1930's of the US. There is more than 1 type of pick pocket you may be forced to deal with.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> We constantly have the same problem, item in supermarkets price not marked or not applicable to items on the shelves. We are trying to buy a garage door, we've talking 100k and we are constantly chasing, even for a solid price. Doing any business here it like pulling teeth. And the number of times we have been in store making a choice, even on big ticket items to find no stock, why display it if you can't sell it aaarrgh.


I have been quoted P15k for a single shutter door, here in Davao.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> I have been quoted P15k for a single shutter door, here in Davao.


We have finally been quoted, power shutter 85k, manual 25k. This is 8 feet high and 4 metres wide. This is for the galvanized shop front type, to be honest I want a proper garage door, not a shop front.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Yes I know what you mean Gary. I haven't seen any nice garage doors here so far.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We have finally been quoted, power shutter 85k, manual 25k. This is 8 feet high and 4 metres wide. This is for the galvanized shop front type, to be honest I want a proper garage door, not a shop front.


Thanks for the info Gary, feared as much (prices).

For you and Dave I found a few companies over the years but getting a price is like plucking hens teeth, as said you have to go in person.
Dragon Metal industries in Quezon City seem to have a great range of rollup doors, steel, stainless steel, poly and even looks like they do a timber version. The also do a plethora of other stuff for the building industry, doors, windows, balustrade etc.

DMI :: Home - Roll up Metal Shutter Aluminum Quezon Manila City Philippines

And this mob does colour roll up steel doors but only in 4 colours and have no idea of the quality but they are in Cagayan De Oro so a little closer to you Dave.

CIW Steel Industries Inc. (Jaybuilders’ Industries Inc.) – Cagayan Iron Works

I think there will be plenty of manufacturers around it just trying to find them. Most and I mean most things are readily available online in Australia including easy access to costings.
As I said though I (when) will retire and have the time to source what we need but will still most likely get frustrated with the process and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the info Gary, feared as much (prices).
> 
> For you and Dave I found a few companies over the years but getting a price is like plucking hens teeth, as said you have to go in person.
> Dragon Metal industries in Quezon City seem to have a great range of rollup doors, steel, stainless steel, poly and even looks like they do a timber version. The also do a plethora of other stuff for the building industry, doors, windows, balustrade etc.
> ...


There's a company in Angeles that does roll-ups so a bit closer to home. There are several companies that do the more traditional garage door, imported, looking just shy of 400k, much to rich for me. I may pop along to Angeles tomorrow.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> It's getting so bad in my area to find shaving cream, affordable shaving cream that I might start ordering it online also, a small bottle of shaving cream I think it's 175 grams runs 200 pesos, I used to get shaving cream in a much larger can for 66 pesos so I'm going to start ordering online, they have some larger cans and I can get a deal on order 3.
> 
> If ya want a great way to shave and probably cheaper than canned cream, etc is to use a decent hair conditioner...I kid you not! There are now a lot of "shave butters" marketed now that do a give a great shave, but one day when out, I used my wife's Pantene oil based conditioner (the Big bottle from Costco) and found it almost to feel the same and it gave a Great shave. Just a thought if tired of looking for cream, as I see hair products all over PI when there, all way down to a Sari Sari store. You'll thank me later!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> M.C.A. said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting so bad in my area to find shaving cream, affordable shaving cream that I might start ordering it online also, a small bottle of shaving cream I think it's 175 grams runs 200 pesos, I used to get shaving cream in a much larger can for 66 pesos so I'm going to start ordering online, they have some larger cans and I can get a deal on order 3.
> ...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> M.C.A. said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting so bad in my area to find shaving cream, affordable shaving cream that I might start ordering it online also, a small bottle of shaving cream I think it's 175 grams runs 200 pesos, I used to get shaving cream in a much larger can for 66 pesos so I'm going to start ordering online, they have some larger cans and I can get a deal on order 3.
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Conditioner*



Nickleback99 said:


> M.C.A. said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting so bad in my area to find shaving cream, affordable shaving cream that I might start ordering it online also, a small bottle of shaving cream I think it's 175 grams runs 200 pesos, I used to get shaving cream in a much larger can for 66 pesos so I'm going to start ordering online, they have some larger cans and I can get a deal on order 3.
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Final stop and no more travels*



bigpearl said:


> Nickleback99 said:
> 
> 
> > Soda water, shaving cream and vegemite are at the rear of my wants, I simply keep trying to get the better half on the same page for the important things. Not working to date and left to me yet again. Too many hard questions appear to baffle brains, why? Only an observation because some live in the here and now and never had to consider long term ramifications.
> ...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Amazon will deliver to the Philippines.

I got the shave paste, like a toothpaste tube. ( NOTE, look at the label BEFORE brushing your teeth lol) and use bar shampoo. 

Both deliverable to the Philippines from Amazon.

Long time agfo when I was working for the UN they said a tacticfor being comfortable was to try as much as possable to use the same brands of stuff and to have some familiar stuff from home.

While Amazon shipping can double the price of the shipments to here, I will pay it for the continuity in my life and to avoid a lot of hassles.

Sometimes Amazon to the Philippines can be cheaper than spending a day running around to try and find the stuff in the stores.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Amazon will deliver to the Philippines.
> 
> I got the shave paste, like a toothpaste tube. ( NOTE, look at the label BEFORE brushing your teeth lol) and use bar shampoo.
> 
> ...


Looking at amazon yesterday many product were noted as not shipped to the Philippines so I had no luck, will have to buy the bits and pieces in the UK when we go in May and bring them back with us. We bought an expensive range hood, do you sell the ducting kit, hood is duct only, no sir. Can I find a 120mm solid ducting anywhere, well in the UK but amazon doesn't ship it the the Philippines.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Another option is to use a forwarding service that will aggregate your a=packages and then repackage and ship here.

I use myus.com but there are others. I like the service from myus.


----------

